# Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2011)

*Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter


----------



## fox40phil (7. Februar 2011)

*Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

wäre nett, wenn ihr noch die Abmessungen hinzufügen würdet !
Sieht echt ganz schön wuchtig aus


----------



## fazi87 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

ich frage mich immer, wo die belastbarkeitsgrenze der mainboards bei solchen trümmern ist..

der scythe mugen 2 wiegt ja schon 0,9 kg und da hat mein asus-board schon fast hörbar gewinselt...

greetz


----------



## Kaktus (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Bisschen spät die Meldung. Der ist schon seid Dezember 2010 im Handel 

Die Maße:
130x143x160mm


----------



## mars321 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Mit drei Lüftern hebt der ab XD


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

wann kommt ein test?


----------



## johny23at (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



PEG96 schrieb:


> wann kommt ein test?





Deutschlandpremiere: Scythe Mine 2 - Big Sandwich Kühler - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

schaut gut aus....


----------



## Jonny1983 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Würde den mit 3x 500U/min Lüftern betreiben.
Lautlos und konkurrenzlos zu dem Preis.


----------



## thescythe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



johny23at schrieb:


> schaut gut aus....




Von der Leistung , die Optik wie gehabt


----------



## dustyjerk (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



Jonny1983 schrieb:


> Würde den mit 3x 500U/min Lüftern betreiben.



Zumindest beim Noctua NH-D14 heißt es, das ein dritter Lüfter keine Vorteile mehr bringt. Ich schätze mal, das das hier auch zutrifft:

Aus der Noctua-FAQ:



> *Können 3 Lüfter montiert werden?*
> Dem Kühler liegt kein  Montagematerial für einen dritten Lüfter bei, da sich in den meisten  Konfigurationen direkt hinter dem Kühler ein Gehäuselüfter befindet. Die  Installation eines dritten Lüfters am Kühlkörper bewirkt in diesem Fall  keine messbare Leistungssteigerung und kann zu akustischen Nachteilen  führen.


----------



## SaxonyHK (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Schön ist anders, und schwer ist das Teil auch noch. Ich denk mal da gibt es Konkurrenzprodukte die nicht so schwer, aber deswegen nicht schlechter sind.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Wenn juckt es wie ein Kühler aussieht? Oder rennen immer noch alle hier mit peinlichen Seitenfenster durch die Gegend? Das ist etwas was ich persönlich absolut albern, hässlich und kindisch finde. Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, von daher ein völlig stumpfsinniges Argument.


----------



## Amigo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Mine 2 im Preisvergleich

+ 2 140er Slip Stream = knapp 70€ ... kann man machen, muss man nicht.


----------



## watercooled (7. Februar 2011)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## TSchaK (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn juckt es wie ein Kühler aussieht? Oder rennen immer noch alle hier mit peinlichen Seitenfenster durch die Gegend? Das ist etwas was ich persönlich absolut albern, hässlich und kindisch finde. Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, von daher ein völlig stumpfsinniges Argument.


also ich hab noch nie jemand mit mit einem Seitenfenster durch die Gegend rennen sehen
aber ich hab in meinem PC eins und bin Stolz drauf


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



fazi87 schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer, wo die belastbarkeitsgrenze der mainboards bei solchen trümmern ist..
> 
> der scythe mugen 2 wiegt ja schon 0,9 kg und da hat mein asus-board schon fast hörbar gewinselt...
> 
> greetz



Jedes mal dasselbe wenn ein neuer Kühler vorgestellt wird... sofort kommt einer der sich fragt ob das Board es noch aushält.
Es gab schon deutlich schwerere Kühler. Kann mich spontan an mehrere aus Kupfer von Scythe und Thermalright erinnern.
Bis 2kg muss man sich bei einer richtigen Verschraubung keine Sorgen machen. Pushpins sollte man dann natürlich nicht verwenden. Und bei Lans evtl. auch vorsichtig sein.

Zum Kühler: sieht ja klasse aus, die Leistung bei niedrigen u/min., der könnte meinen Mugen ablösen wenn ich nicht auf Wasser umsteige.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

@TSchaK
Das ist schön für dich wenn es dir gefällt. Nur finde ich es albern ein Produkt anhand der Optik zu bewerten. Das ist immer einen Geschmacksfrage und jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Stell dir vor alle würden auf Pink stehen.  pinke Hochhäuser, pinke Autos u.s.w.!


----------



## Léinarion (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*



TSchaK schrieb:


> [...]
> aber ich hab in meinem PC eins und bin Stolz drauf



Ich bekenne mich auch zu einem Seitenfenster und freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich in meinen hässlichen, peinlichen PC schaue und das nerdige Blinken und Leuchten sehe


----------



## Aradisa (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Ich weiß nicht was diese News soll
Ihr habt den Kühler doch seit dem 16.12.2010 im Testlabor ( zum Artikel ),
aber wo bleibt der Test???.


----------



## TSchaK (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

@kaktus
Ich bewerte auch kein Produkt nach dem ausshen, wenn es mir gefällt hole ich es, wenn nicht dann nicht.
aber ich greife deshalb nicht andere mit "absolut albern, hässlich und kindisch" an.
dann kann man sagen "gefällt mir nicht" und gut.
dann würde ich mir ein blaues Auto holen um nicht mit der Masse zu schwimmen...weil das aber nicht so ist fahre ich ein rotes BrumBrum


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Ich finds wichtig Hardware im PC zu haben, die mir gefällt. Das Ding find ich pottenhässlich. Kann aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Zumal ich kein OC betreibe und somit der Kühler eh überdimmensioniert sein dürfte. Die Kühlleistung überwiegt bestimmt die optischen Mängel.


----------



## mannefix (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Ich tippe auf Superkühler!


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Hmm - Ein wenig Kritik : Superkühler sind eingentlich ein Denkmal für Energieverschwendung. Abwärme sollte bei CPU ein Unwort sein ... jedenfalls : Je weniger, desto besser.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

@TSchaK
Das war kein Angriff, sondern eine Meinung (die ich allerdings genau so vertrete), dazu noch eine mit Absicht überspitzte Aussage damit das Thema "Optik" mal vom Tisch ist. 

@mannefix
Was verstehst du unter "Superkühler"? Die Beste Kühlleistung? Hatte Scythe noch nie und war auch noch nie deren Ziel. In Sachen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, hatte Scythe in den letzten Jahren allerdings immer einen Kühler der alle anderen Toppt. Derzeit der Mugen 2. In der Vergangenheit der Scythe Mugen, bei Semipassiv Kühlern der Ninja und davor der Scythe Mine. Aber die Besten bei der Kühlleistung, waren sie alle nicht.


----------



## thedetonator (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit acht Heatpipes und 140-mm-Lüfter*

Hmm ich schätze ein schlichter und leistungsstarker Kühler der sich im oberen Mittelfeld ansiedelt...
Soweit von Scythe nichts besonderes,
die Optik ist auch wie immer schlicht, das Befestigungssystem erscheint sinnvoll!

Gefällt mir


----------

